# Solved: Mac Won't boot



## 6echo (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a macbook that won't boot it gets to the grey apple logo and spinning gear in which the spinning gear freezes in about 8 to 10 seconds.

what I've Tried

boot from Install from macosx dvd
clearing pram
boot from Install from windows 7 dvd
boot from Ubuntu live cd
boot from safe mode
replacing hard drive 
also tried replacing ram

non of these have worked.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X?

Some of the things you mentioned you did didn't make sense to me.
You booted from Linux & Windows install DVDs? Trying to get to OS X? Just using there boot loaders?

You replaced the HD. From where? If it's not a proper OS X installed OS on the HD, it wouldn't boot.

Can you start in single user mode? ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1492?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US )


----------



## 6echo (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply but unfortunately the problem was the motherboard.


----------

